# Self employed now working reduced hours



## Cotter24 (25 Mar 2020)

Can somebody please advise me if I'm entitled to any social welfare benefit based on my current situation:
I'm a sole trader handyman earning around €25K per year Gross.
I also have 5 investment properties with mortgages. The current rent covers the mortgage repayments and also there is a bit left over to live on as I only earn about €25K from the sole trader work.
For the last couple of weeks the handyman work I'm receiving is becoming less and less. I still do a few jobs a week but it's nothing like it was.
I understand there is some sort of payment for people on reduced hours but I'm wondering does that apply to me given that I also have the 5 investment properties?
Also, if the work completely dries up can I avail of the Covid19 unemployment payment of €350 or will I not be allowed it because I have the investment properties?


----------



## ATC110 (25 Mar 2020)

Cotter24 said:


> Can somebody please advise me if I'm entitled to any social welfare benefit based on my current situation:
> I'm a sole trader handyman earning around €25K per year Gross.
> I also have 5 investment properties with mortgages. The current rent covers the mortgage repayments and also there is a bit left over to live on as I only earn about €25K from the sole trader work.
> For the last couple of weeks the handyman work I'm receiving is becoming less and less. I still do a few jobs a week but it's nothing like it was.
> ...



The Covid19 unemployment payment appears to be a form of a universal basic income; no PRSI contribution requirement and not means tested


----------



## Slim (25 Mar 2020)

Cotter24 said:


> Can somebody please advise me if I'm entitled to any social welfare benefit based on my current situation:
> I'm a sole trader handyman earning around €25K per year Gross.
> I also have 5 investment properties with mortgages. The current rent covers the mortgage repayments and also there is a bit left over to live on as I only earn about €25K from the sole trader work.
> For the last couple of weeks the handyman work I'm receiving is becoming less and less. I still do a few jobs a week but it's nothing like it was.
> ...


Similar query here https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/am-i-eligible-for-emergency-€203-paymnet-from-govt.216632/

As long as you are paying the appropriate rate of PRSI, you may well qualify.


----------



## Cotter24 (25 Mar 2020)

Slim said:


> Similar query here https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/am-i-eligible-for-emergency-€203-paymnet-from-govt.216632/
> 
> As long as you are paying the appropriate rate of PRSI, you may well qualify.


Thanks. I'm just not sure because I still work a couple of days doing the handyman stuff, albeit less than before, plus I have the rental income although most of that goes towards the mortgage.


----------



## Slim (25 Mar 2020)

Cotter24 said:


> Thanks. I'm just not sure because I still work a couple of days doing the handyman stuff, albeit less than before, plus I have the rental income although most of that goes towards the mortgage.


Hi. I don't think the rental income is relevant. I believe that the prsi class will be used to check eligibility in the long run. A more detailed application is required before the 6 weeks is up.


----------



## discovery101 (27 Mar 2020)

Hi there.....does any know of any fore for the Self Employed to fill out for this payment??
This link here https://services.mywelfare.ie/en/topics/covid-19-payments/
Seem to be only towards employees!!


----------



## Saavy99 (28 Mar 2020)

Cotter24 said:


> I also have 5 investment properties with mortgages. The current rent covers the mortgage repayments and also there is a bit left over to live on as I only earn about €25K from the sole trader work.



You are very exposed with that many properties, would you not consider selling some.


----------



## Saavy99 (28 Mar 2020)

Actually you probably won't be able to sell right now with all the restrictions in place. It sure is tough for people in your position.


----------

